# 1938 Schwinn American flyer?



## schwinnfan22 (Apr 29, 2015)

Maybe someone could help to identify this bike. The serial number is C92064, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Without a picture we can't identify the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnfan22 (Apr 29, 2015)

First timer. Trying to figure it out. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 29, 2015)

schwinnfan22 said:


> First timer. Trying to figure it out. Thanks.




The badge was put on by the distributor, accordingly; Louisville Cycle Supply (Kentucky) used the American Flyer badge, for Schwinn and  other bikes too. But ya got the right frame and sprocket, maybe seat too but the handle bars might be 50's. . , probably right fork , not sure in the prewar myself. chain guard is wrong, the rims would be drop centers, (sort of V shaped) verse whatever those are and the fenders are probably wald. . 

Otherwise, It's a Schwinn and here's a link to the catalog, should help ya sort out some of the details. :   http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1938.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't know much about Schwinns, but that chainring looks Dayton/Huffman-ish? If not, pretty sure it isn't Schwinn.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2015)

Seat is a 50s troxel and the bars look like postwar schwinn. Still a cool bike though.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 29, 2015)

The C serial number is from 1939.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 30, 2015)

That is the wrong chainring.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 30, 2015)

Chainring could be from a Huffman or 1935 Silver King. They both had the fatter webbing between the hearts. Overall a nice prewar rider for sure.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 30, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> That is the wrong chainring.




you're correct, almost looks like that in catalog, because the catalog makes it appear thicker but not;


----------



## schwinnfan22 (Apr 30, 2015)

thanks for all your input guys, much appreciated. I am aware that this bike has issues, just cleaned it up the way it came in. 
How bout the serial number? one reply said 39' thanks again.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2015)

My info says serial number 1940!
No big difference tho!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 30, 2015)

I agree with Wes, pre war serial lists aren't exact. The list I was using puts it at late 39, Wes's is probably early 40. He's right no big difference as either way the bike would've been built as a 1940 model.


----------

